# Radfahrerin stürzt über Drahtseil



## nistu (31. August 2012)

Es war ja nur eine Frage der Zeit:

http://www.ffh.de/news-service/ffh-...tseile-mountainbikerin-schwer-gestuertzt.html


----------



## DerDuke83 (31. August 2012)

Würde ich denjenigen erwischen, hing er an seinem Draht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (31. August 2012)

Hallo,

wer macht sowas, was hat diese Bikerin/Biker ihm getan ? 
Kann man nicht vernünftig und partnerschaftlich im Wald unterwegs sein, muß man jetzt überall schauen, wo man entlanggeht oder entlangfährt ? Muß man Freizeitaktivitäten mit dem Leben bezahlen oder schwere Verletzungen davon tragen ?

Hoffentlich wird dieser verantwortungslose Mensch schnell gefunden und zur Rechenschaft gezogen.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Goldregen (31. August 2012)

Hier noch ein etwas ausführlicher Bericht:

»Ohne Helm wäre ich nicht mehr am Leben«

Wirklich beängstigend ...


----------



## tillibebek (1. September 2012)

Asozialer Schrift, was anderes fällt einem da nicht ein.


----------



## mikeee (2. September 2012)

... unglaublich ...


----------



## jazznova (2. September 2012)

hatte den Bericht auch gelesen und gestern bei schönen Trails immer diesen Draht im Kopf....nicht gut sowas....
Schade das man denjenigen nicht gefunden hat und Ihn an den Draht gehängt hat!


----------



## mkolb (2. September 2012)

also, gleiches mit Gleichem vergelten ist falsche Weg. 
Der Kerl gehört gefasst und verdammt lange eingesperrt, damit er sehr viel Zeit zum Nachdenken hat. Er könnte auch dazu verdonnert werden, Unfallopfer zu pflegen, damit er weiß, was er getan hat.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Torque2009 (3. September 2012)

Das schlimme ist ja das so einer in Deutschland nicht mal ne ordentliche Strafe bekommt. :-/


----------

